# I need help on Blood Type..in humans



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

As some of you know, my daughter is trying to have a baby. She is going to route of egg donation with her husband's sperm. She finally got a call from the fertility clinic that a donor was available. Everything sounds so good about this woman but one thing I don't know about is the donor's blood type. It is 0 Negative. I searched it and it is all confusing to me. I understand that an 0 negative can give blood to anyone but can only receive 0 negative. How available is 0 Negative blood? Also, if mixed with husband's blood type, will the chance of 0 Negative be passed on over say A or B blood type? They will of course talk to the doctor's at the clinic about this but I wanted to understand it also. She ask my advice but I don't know enough about it to tell her. I know we have some really great people on the forum that may can lend their expertise and give us a better understanding of O Negative blood. The woman's eggs and my daughter's husbands sperm will be grown in a dish and implanted into my daughter and she will carry the baby. They both want so badly to have a child and she wants to expericence the pregnancy. She said it is her way to be close to the baby and feel like its Mother. It is a very loving story and has been a long road to this point. :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Dianne, I know nothing about blood types- I'm even always forgetting my own. Hopefully, Pam or someone else in health care (or even just knows) will see your post. I'm praying so hard for your daughter and her husband for this to happen. xoxox0


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dianne - sending prayers for your daughter. I know several friends who had their babies that way and they did fine. I am O Negative - it is considered the Universal Donor and I think it's somewhat common. Turns out my DH is the same. I would think there may be somewhere on the web to find out more. Maybe google IVF and O negative blood to see if you can get more info. If I find anything I'll let you know.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

iheartbisou said:


> Dianne, I know nothing about blood types- I'm even always forgetting my own. Hopefully, Pam or someone else in health care (or even just knows) will see your post. I'm praying so hard for your daughter and her husband for this to happen. xoxox0


Thanks Andrea.....I know you are so caring and that means a lot to me!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Dianne - sending prayers for your daughter. I know several friends who had their babies that way and they did fine. I am O Negative - it is considered the Universal Donor and I think it's somewhat common. Turns out my DH is the same. I would think there may be somewhere on the web to find out more. Maybe google IVF and O negative blood to see if you can get more info. If I find anything I'll let you know.


This is great Sue.....your just who I need to ask.....Have you and your husband ever had to have a transfusion? Was it readily available? I did google it but it is all so mistifying. I did read that A and B blood types only make their respective antigens but O Negative makes A and B antigens, so maybe that is why O Negative is always mixed with A and B for blood transfusions. It is only that if you receive blood, you can only have O negative, if I interpeted that right.......


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Not exactly sure what you are asking here Diane. Are you thinking that a donated egg is something like a donted organ and needs to come from a same blood type? Or are you and your daughter concerned that the babies blood type will be different from the parents?

Egg donation is not like organ donation. A mother can carry a baby with an entirely different blood type that hers. There can be incompatibility issues with the Rh factor (stated as the positive or negative part of blood type) if the mother is negative and baby is postitive. This can be treated with something called RhoGram. It prevents the mothers blood from forming antibodies to the Rh factor of the babies blood. These antibodies only form when there is mixing of the fetal blood and maternal blood, ususally happening at birth. But could also happen if there were a early bleeding incident. If that occurs the mother is treated with Rhogram. The antibodies can cause problems usually in subsequent babies.

Now if you are wondering if the babies blood type will be different from the parents, blood type in an child is determined by the parents’ blood type. There are three versions (alleles ) of the blood type gene: A, B, and O. Given the fact that everyone has two copies of these genes, one from each parent, there are six possible combinations. These correlate to the four types of blood in the ABO system (A,B,O,AB ). Another factor in blood typing is called the Rh factor (or Rhesus factor), illustrated with either + or -. Since everybody has two copies of these genes, one from each parent, there are 3 possible combinations, ( + +- and -) The + is dominant, so those with +- alleles are viewed as having Rh+ factor. Rh+ blood type is more common than Rh-. Almost 85% of Caucasians are Rh+. The only way to guarantee a child will be born with a – blood type is if both parents are blood type –. If one parent is +, it is difficult to know if they are ++ or +-, therefore children born of two + parents can be born with either positive Rh factor or a negative Rh factor.

Is that about as clear as mud now? LOL! Hope this helped, and didn't just make it more confusing!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Dianne, I hope Pam's answer was a great help to you and I know how important this is for your daughter. I hope all goes well for her. I will remember her in my prayers....


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> Not exactly sure what you are asking here Diane. Are you thinking that a donated egg is something like a donted organ and needs to come from a same blood type? Or are you and your daughter concerned that the babies blood type will be different from the parents?
> 
> Egg donation is not like organ donation. A mother can carry a baby with an entirely different blood type that hers. There can be incompatibility issues with the Rh factor (stated as the positive or negative part of blood type) if the mother is negative and baby is postitive. This can be treated with something called RhoGram. It prevents the mothers blood from forming antibodies to the Rh factor of the babies blood. These antibodies only form when there is mixing of the fetal blood and maternal blood, ususally happening at birth. But could also happen if there were a early bleeding incident. If that occurs the mother is treated with Rhogram. The antibodies can cause problems usually in subsequent babies.
> 
> ...


Wow Pam........thank you. What I am concerned about is the child. If the 0 Negative blood type can only receive 0 negative, is it hard to obtain for a blood tranfusion. I did not take into account that the Father's blood type will play a factor in this.........but maybe 0 Negative is not so rare. Sue and her husband are both 0 Negative. Just trying to understand how this plays into the whole picture. They are going to Duke Fertility Clinic in Durham NC for the egg donation. They haven't accepeted the donor yet but my daughter ask me and I really did not know how rare the 0 Negative blood was. The donor sounds so promising and I know they are anxious to get on with the transfer, but will make up their mind after talking to the doctor next week. Thanks again!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

sophiesmom said:


> Dianne, I hope Pam's answer was a great help to you and I know how important this is for your daughter. I hope all goes well for her. I will remember her in my prayers....


Thanks Diane.....you know you are just down the road from her!!! Prayers are appreciated always!!!!:wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh, Dianne. I'm crying tears of joy for you at the moment. I know it's early, but, nothing would make me happier for you and your daughter. Prayers are non stop, baby!!!

This might be repetition as to what Pam wrote. The last paragraph is extremely important. 

*Blood*

Home » Blood » Rh Factors
Topics:


Red Blood Cells
White Blood Cells
Platelets
Plasma
Lymph
Blood Types
Rh Factors
 
*Rh Factors: Are You Positive or Negative?*

Scientists sometimes study Rhesus monkeys to learn more about the human anatomy because there are certain similarities between the two species. While studying Rhesus monkeys, a certain blood protein was discovered. This protein is also present in the blood of some people. Other people, however, do not have the protein. The presence of the protein, or lack of it, is referred to as the Rh (for Rhesus) factor.
If your blood does contain the protein, your blood is said to be Rh positive (Rh+). If your blood does not contain the protein, your blood is said to be Rh negative (Rh-).
This Rh factor is connected to your blood type. For example, your blood may be AB+ which means that you have type AB blood with a positive Rh factor. Or, you might have O- blood which means that you have type O blood with a negative Rh factor.
It is particularly important for expectant mothers to know their blood's Rh factor. Occasionally, a baby will inherit an Rh positive blood type from its father while the mother has an Rh negative blood type. The baby's life could be in great danger if the mother's Rh negative blood attacks the baby's Rh positive blood. If this happens, an exchange transfusion may save the baby's life. The baby's blood can be exchanged for new blood that matches the mother's.

*Enrichment*



Heart Activities for the Classroom
Reading and Resources
Index of all "The Human Heart" pages
Heart Image Gallery
Shop The Franklin Institute Sci-Store Online for Heart items.
 
*What's This?*

You are viewing a page in The Franklin Institute's online exploration of the human heart. It is one of many Resources for Science Learning which inspire scientific curiosity.

*Change Views*

Use these options to change colors and text


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

KAG said:


> Oh, Dianne. I'm crying tears of joy for you at the moment. I know it's early, but, nothing would make me happier for you and your daughter. Prayers are non stop, baby!!!
> 
> This might be repetition as to what Pam wrote. The last paragraph is extremely important.
> 
> ...


 
I am just now seeing this Kerry.......Yes, that last paragraph is important. I will send it to Heather. Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Wow Pam........thank you. What I am concerned about is the child. If the 0 Negative blood type can only receive 0 negative, is it hard to obtain for a blood tranfusion. I did not take into account that the Father's blood type will play a factor in this.........but maybe 0 Negative is not so rare. Sue and her husband are both 0 Negative. Just trying to understand how this plays into the whole picture. They are going to Duke Fertility Clinic in Durham NC for the egg donation. They haven't accepeted the donor yet but my daughter ask me and I really did not know how rare the 0 Negative blood was. The donor sounds so promising and I know they are anxious to get on with the transfer, but will make up their mind after talking to the doctor next week. Thanks again!!!


Oh! Now I understand a little better about what you are asking. The egg donor is O neg, but that is only half of the equation. O neg blood is kind of like having a genetic double negative, absence of both factors. Very likely the baby will end up with the fathers blood type, unless he is also O neg. Then baby will have O neg.

I have O neg blood, and had three children with O pos blood (same as DH) and I had RhoGam after all three and no troubles with antibodies at all.


I have never (knock wood) needed a blood transfusion. But working at a trauma center, I can tell you that the biggest supply of blood in our blood fridge is O neg. You can give it to anyone without cross matching. It is the universal donor blood. I get called from the blood bank every three months to donate, and I do!! So, while it is true that an O neg can only recieve other O neg blood, hospitals always have O neg on hand. Here are some other blood donating facts:

Almost 40% of the population has O+ blood
Patients with Type O - blood must receive Type O - blood
About half of all blood ordered by hospitals in our area is Type O
Type O blood is the universal blood type and is the only blood type that can be transfused to patients with other blood types
Only about 7% of all people have Type O negative blood
Type O negative blood is the preferred type for accident victims and babies needing exchange transfusions
There is always a need for Type O donors because their blood may be transfused to a person of any blood type in an emergency


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> Oh! Now I understand a little better about what you are asking. The egg donor is O neg, but that is only half of the equation. O neg blood is kind of like having a genetic double negative, absence of both factors. Very likely the baby will end up with the fathers blood type, unless he is also O neg. Then baby will have O neg.
> 
> I have O neg blood, and had three children with O pos blood (same as DH) and I had RhoGam after all three and no troubles with antibodies at all.
> 
> ...


There is a lot of people out there with 0 Neg blood than I realized. Okay Pam, or anyone, let me ask you this. I have sent your responses and Kerry's to her and I called her also. She said she thought that the other fertility clinic had told her that when the donor egg and her husband's sperm were fertilized and implanted into her...that somehow the baby ended up with her(my daughter and her husbands) blood type. She said if she accepts this donor's eggs, she will ask the Duke doctor's if this is so. She is not positive about that because there was so much info coming at her in the last 4 or 5 years. Yes, that is how long this has been going on. Do you know if that is true? She had a friend that was pregnant the natural way but one of them was O negative and the other was A or B positive and she had to undergo blood tranfusions inutero(ms). They were so afraid the baby would die but it lived and all is well with it now.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> There is a lot of people out there with 0 Neg blood than I realized. Okay Pam, or anyone, let me ask you this. I have sent your responses and Kerry's to her and I called her also. She said she thought that the other fertility clinic had told her that when the donor egg and her husband's sperm were fertilized and implanted into her...that somehow the baby ended up with her(my daughter and her husbands) blood type. She said if she accepts this donor's eggs, she will ask the Duke doctor's if this is so. She is not positive about that because there was so much info coming at her in the last 4 or 5 years. Yes, that is how long this has been going on. Do you know if that is true? She had a friend that was pregnant the natural way but one of them was O negative and the other was A or B positive and she had to undergo blood tranfusions inutero(ms). They were so afraid the baby would die but it lived and all is well with it now.


I don't think so Dianne. The baby will carry the genetic code of the donor mom and the father. Blood type is determined by genetics. The condition that your daughters friend had is called *ABO hemolytic disease of the newborn* (ABO HDN) and is related to the other problem that I was referring to with the Rh incompatibility. This happens when maternal IgG antibodies to the ABO blood group system pass through the placenta to the fetal circulation where they can cause hemolysis (breaking) of fetal red blood cells. In contrast to Rh disease, about half of the cases of ABO HDN occur in a firstborn baby and ABO HDN does not become more severe after further pregnancies. For Caucasian people about one fifth of all pregnancies have ABO incompatibility between the fetus and the mother, but only a tiny (and I emphasize the word TINY) minority develop symptomatic ABO HDN. The latter only occurs in mothers of blood group O because they can produce enough IgG antibodies to cause hemolysis. (So baby would have to be type A, B or AB )


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Your answer*

I am A+ and hubbie is O-. We had 3 gorgeous and healthy kids. My 2 daughters are A+. My son was O-. O- blood are Universal donors but they can only receive blood from their group.

In Vitro may produce more than 1 baby. Therefore, prepare yourself :aktion033::aktion033:

Best of luck!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

no idea, but wishing your daughter and her DH the best of luck 

hugs
Kat


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

i dont know much about this, but I will be praying for you and Heather!!!!! Sending you my love, prayers non stop!!!!! Heather deserves all the best in this world!!! (((HUGS)))


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have no idea Dianne, but wow the information that Pam and Kerry especially Pam provided you a wealth of information. I'm keeping Heather and her DH and you in my prayers. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------

